# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  εξοπλισμος για σκαν σε Ανατολικη Αττικη

## pantdimi

Θα ερθω στα μερη σας για ενα σκαν σε ενα παιδι...υπαρχει καποιος με τον απαραιτητο εξοπλισμο πλην λαπτοπ??

----------


## pantdimi

nobody??

----------


## donalt

Δυστυχώς έχω δανείσει την κάρτα μου σε ένα φίλο και δεν μου την έχει φέρει.
Θα δούμε μήπως βρούμε από πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## pantdimi

οκ για δες τι μπορεις να βρεις που θελω να σας φερω κοσμο  ::

----------


## Silencer

Εχω μια cisco να σας δανεισω για scan ... pigtail δεν εχω ....

----------


## papaki63

εχω οτι χρειαζεσαι ... voip me 88631 or pm me... αλλα μονο για Σ/Κ μπορω και εχω χρονο...

----------


## pantdimi

τελειο εχεις πμ!

----------


## tritsako

Μόνος και νέος BB, ΒΒlink ψάχνει  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Σου απάντησα στο άλλο τοπικ εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36763 συνεχίζουμε εκεί αν είναι!

----------

